# Spotted African Leaf Fish



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Next week I am adding a small blood red parrot cichlid to my current tank, wanted to also add a Spotted African Leaf Fish while at it. 

Was hoping some of the fine people here on TFK might have some valuable info on the SALF for me, as I have no experiance with them outside of reading up on them.

I guess my biggest concern is how a SALF and my cichlids would get along. Currently have a 2 inch Firemouth, a 3.5 inch Orange Blossom Peacock Cichlid, 2 Golden Algae eaters that are 2.5 inch and 2 inch. And when I add the BRP, it will be around 3 inches. 

My FM and OBP are pretty docile, they play and hang out, but arent really aggressive with each other and of course they dont bother the algae eaters. 

Would the spotted african leaf fish fit in with these tankmates? 

Any additional info on this fish that might help me make the choice or help me after getting one??

Thanks in advance!!! ;-)


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

How big is the tank? Your cichlids are probably going to be too territorial toward any new fish you add. What are your parameters? I have tank with three African Leaf Fish by them selfs and have never heard of mixing them with cichlids. It might work, you will need to move all your plants/decor so there are no established territorys.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

My tank currently is a 29 gallon...its 30 3/16" L x 12 1/2" W x 18 3/4" H.

Right now, my cichlids are pretty small as I got them young. My largest cichlid is my OB Peacock, and although she is pushing 4 inches, she looks smaller than 4 inches sounds. Her and my Firemouth are pretty chill. I use to have a bigger Firemouth in with them, but he became extremely aggressive and started to attack them biting their fins and such. I had to remove him and re-home him. But the two remaining are pretty calm. My firemouth is a juvenile, and I wonder if when he gets bigger he will be as mean as the firemouth that use to be in there. But right now, I am not worried about his reaction. Maybe a little bit about the OB Peacock. She plays with the little FM, but she is a tad bit protective of her log. 

And before I put any new fish in my tank, I plan on completely re-doing the decor and stuff. I am going to be adding a couple of small clay pots, plants, caves...I just want to make it a very natural looking tank for all the fish with plenty of places to hide and swim. Also will be switching from the blue gravel to natural looking pebbles. 

I have seen Spotted African Leafs in tanks with cichlids, of course the more calm cichlids like the ones I have. And later on this year, I am hoping to upgrade to a 55 or 60 gallon tank. If I feel it will be an issue, I might wait until I get the larger tank before I add a non-cichlid. Because then I would just put all the cichlids in the larger thank and use the 29 for the leaf fish. 

Thanks!!


----------

